# Nav B-Uhr Bronzeee!!



## bellamy

It's been a while since I posted here. I hope everyone is still enjoying their watches and staying healthy at the same time!

When I saw the Marine Officer Bronze and Triton Bronze, I knew I wanted a watch made with this rather unique material. However, not being a huge fan of both the MO's and Tritons, I chose to wait and _hope_ for one that is in the form of a pilot watch to be launched.

ALAS!! My wishes were answered! I ordered about a week or two ago (because the first batch were snapped up in under 36 hours!), and received it today! Communications were not an issue. Received an email two days after my order went through and was told that my watch would only be shipped out in 5-8 days due to high sales volume. Package was shipped in about 4 days.

What other users said were true. Pictures don't do this watch justice. It just looks so incredible in flesh! That sunburst grey dial complements the bronze case perfectly  Those of you who ordered one of these is in for a real treat! Don't forget to bring it to your window and let some sunshine on it - that's when you see the true beauty of her!

I shall let the pictures do the talking now. Feel free to share your photos here if you'd like to as well. Don't worry about hijacking my thread - let's spread the loveee :-d


----------



## Riker

G'day bellamy & congrats.... Wear that Nav bronze well & often mate...


----------



## song31

awesome- thanks for the first real life photos- throw up a wrist shot if you can too


----------



## TheCostanza

Received mine today. Amazing my favorite yet I think. Was debating between 47 and 44 and am so happy I went with 47. Here it is on my wrist









Baume & Mercier Capeland, Steinhart OVM, Steinhart 47 Nav B-Uhr Bronze


----------



## Craustin1

Nice watches fellas, mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, but I am out if town for a couple of days


----------



## SteamJ

Very nice. I ordered a 44mm on 10/20 but it hasn't shipped yet. I'm hoping I get to join the other owners on here soon!


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations to both of you. Great Watch all around.
and Great Wrist Shot !. The 47mm looks perfect on your Wrist.:-!


----------



## bigpoppa822

I absolutely love these but I just couldn't wear a 44mm watch. If they had a 42mm version I would be all over it!


----------



## iggu74

Mine says hi


----------



## docjoe

Bellamy and Iggu, 

Nice wrist shots! May I ask what your wrist sizes are? I am looking to see what would fit on my wrist. I have a 7 inch wrist (more like 6 3/4 inch). I can pull off a Triton/Apollon and wanted to know if a 47 would be too big.

Thanks in advance and congrats again on your watches!


----------



## iggu74

My wristsize is just under 7 inches - I have a 44mm. Lug to lug is 52mm.
Triton is more like 56mm I think.

Lug to lug on the 47mm I believe is 57mm.


----------



## Luminated

docjoe said:


> Bellamy and Iggu,
> 
> Nice wrist shots! May I ask what your wrist sizes are? I am looking to see what would fit on my wrist. I have a 7 inch wrist (more like 6 3/4 inch). I can pull off a Triton/Apollon and wanted to know if a 47 would be too big.
> 
> Thanks in advance and congrats again on your watches!


I reckon lug shape along with lug to lug length determines what looks right, to me the Apollon/Triton have lugs which curve more to the shape of the wrist allowing them to still look good on smaller wrists, the Nav B looks to me to not quite curve as much. I think probably 44mm would look best but ultimately the decision is yours.


----------



## docjoe

iggu74 said:


> My wristsize is just under 7 inches - I have a 44mm. Lug to lug is 52mm.
> Triton is more like 56mm I think.
> 
> Lug to lug on the 47mm I believe is 57mm.


Thanks! That was just the info I was looking for!


----------



## JeffW2

I ordered the 44mm on Oct 9, 2013 and it arrived in Texas today. Briefly looked at it this morning and will take it home shortly and look in more detail. Love the Bronze Triton SE. Do I need two bronze watches? I have a Steinhart/Gnomon 47mm pilot. Do I need two pilot watches?

Tough decisions.

Jeff


----------



## Riker

Jeff, a quick answer to your question, yes two Steinhart Nav's (pilots) is perfectly acceptable & expected...:-!

docjoe, also keep in mind the size of the dial which is larger than the Tritons due to the smaller bezel. You could get away with the 47mm but I think as the size is clearly on your mind then the 44mm might be best for you. Personally, 47mm all the way for me & my 7.25" wrist.



iggu74 said:


> My wristsize is just under 7 inches - I have a 44mm. Lug to lug is 52mm.
> Triton is more like 56mm I think.
> 
> Lug to lug on the 47mm I believe is 57mm.





docjoe said:


> Thanks! That was just the info I was looking for!


----------



## JeffW2

Riker said:


> Jeff, a quick answer to your question, yes two Steinhart Nav's (pilots) is perfectly acceptable & expected...:-!
> 
> ...


This is a beautiful watch, but I think I am going to go with just one bronze and one pilot at this time.

Jeff


----------



## Tony A.H

docjoe said:


> I am looking to see what would fit on my wrist. I have a 7 inch wrist (more like 6 3/4 inch). I can pull off a Triton/Apollon and wanted to know if a 47 would be too big.


Perfect Measurements by *iggu*
this is what you should be most concern about: The Lug To Lug Length . yes the Watch will look Bigger due to it's thinner Bezel as James mentioned but you should pull it off Nicely.|>



iggu74 said:


> My wristsize is just under 7 inches - I have a 44mm. Lug to lug is 52mm.
> Triton is more like 56mm I think.
> 
> Lug to lug on the 47mm I believe is 57mm.


Good Luck


----------



## Uwe W.

They are *not* pilot watches,
they are *not* pilot watches,
they are *not* pilot watches,
they are *not* pilot watches,
they are *not* pilot watches....
o|

Here's the first clue: it's a *NAV*-B watch...


----------



## JeffW2

They are to Steinhart - under the heading "Pilot Watch." If you are directing someone to these watches you better say pilot watch.

Jeff


----------



## Uwe W.

JeffW2 said:


> They are to Steinhart - under the heading "Pilot Watch." If you are directing someone to these watches you better say pilot watch.


It's a poor translation. They are sometimes referred to as "flieger" watches (as you'll see on the German side of the website), which literally means "aviator" or "flyer" (as in flight crew). The only flight crew members who ever wore these watches were navigators, hence the NAV-B model name. Calling these models "pilot" watches is a complete misnomer - even if that's what appears on Steinhart's website.


----------



## TheCostanza

My wrist is 7. Relatively flat. I went with the 47. Definitely looks big but not ridiculously so. So if you want it to look big go with the 47. Normal less showy then go 44. Also my first hand winding which I really like. The slower and I think louder tick is actually sort of soothing to me. 

As for a second nav b, I think I've got the bug already. Next one for me is looking like the 47 black DLC hand winding. Anyone have any experience with the black nav b?


----------



## SteamJ

I just found out I'll be waiting a while for my 44mm bronze. This note is on the watch page now. Good thing I'm already paid I guess. I was hoping to have it sooner though. Oh well.

STEINHART "Nav B-Uhr 44 handwinding, bronze.."Pilot Watch - Art.Nr. F0316 
Already ordered and paid watches will be delivered approx. mid of November 2013
Sold out


410 EUR 19% VAT incl. 
345 EUR without 19% VAT

*available soon again*
The new Delivery is from approx. In mid-November ...!!


----------



## song31

mine came today- I guess in defense of Steiny, apparently customs doesnt allow tracking for 48 hours which is like 2 full days so....I dont know- it was shipped the 23d and didnt show up for tracking until yesterday- weird- customer service is slipping and quality control it appears but still a value and a quality watch comparred with others out there Id say- the bronze is exactly what youd expect- a normal NAVB with bronze case all else is exactly the same- so its all good I suppose but not great IMO


----------



## Tony A.H

song31 said:


> mine came today- I guess in defense of Steiny, apparently customs doesnt allow tracking for 48 hours which is like 2 full days so....I dont know- it was shipped the 23d and didnt show up for tracking until yesterday- weird- customer service is slipping and quality control it appears but still a value and a quality watch comparred with others out there Id say- the bronze is exactly what youd expect- a normal NAVB with bronze case all else is exactly the same- so its all good I suppose but not great IMO


you mean Weird Customer Service from the FedEx.. Right ?!!

if the package left Germany on the 23rd, then Steinhart has nothing to do with the Tracking . 
the FedEx is responsible to Scan a Package from the time it gets picked up till destination.

anyways. Congratulations. Wear it Well.


----------



## song31

nah weird from Steinhart- their emails were terse, heck its all good really most micros that grow get that way I cant knock em too hard- but some stay pretty amazing even after growing and thats just awesome, seems there is some general reactions lately though so should be interesting, customers talk with dollars generally, heck theres even one up for grabs already but again who knows- Im wearing it but again soooo much like all the others- gold edition, standard b, silver edition, etc etc


----------



## song31

***update****
well I need to eat half my words- I am wrong when I said its just like the others- I have worn this everyday for 2 weeks and its just growing so much on me that I just gotta correct my mistake and say, this is amazing and awesome- the quality is so good too thankfully- I have went mountain biking numerous times with full on crashes- Ive climbed in it in snow, heat and mud and dust and its strong- taken bumps that so called SEAL watches etc have broken apart on me with- so there you go its tough and goes from the mountaoin bike trail to the dinner party flawlessly- so I stand corrected awesome timepiece indeed


----------



## Craustin1

Same here, when I first got my bronze Nav I thought it was ok. The more I have worn it, the more I like it. At first I wished I had ordered the 47 but I'm good with the 44 now.


----------



## SteamJ

No shipping notice from Steinhart for me yet. I know it says mid-November but that's about here. I e-mailed them about 4 days ago and no response. Of course the weekend was there too but I hate being in limbo not knowing if and when I might get my watch. Has anyone heard anything yet about the mid-November shipment?


----------



## Overkill

Beautiful watch, sir... love the crown!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## SteamJ

I got a reply from Steinhart. It sounds to me that they'll be shipping the additional bronze watches next week. I can't wait!

Here's the response.

_We will ship off ASAP, the next supply from Switzerland must be delivered by next week, so we can start packing to the date payment came in.
Have a nice day!_


----------



## SteamJ

Woot! My watch shipped today and is scheduled to arrive on Monday! Now that's seriously fast shipping. Hopefully it'll arrive without having to pay any fees. I've never received a watch via FedEx before.


----------



## Craustin1

Got mine two weeks ago, no fees!


----------



## Riker

No fees yet huh..... Going on experience i'd think that little sting on the tail isn't far away Craustin...



Craustin1 said:


> Got mine two weeks ago, *no fees!*


----------



## Shawnny

Craustin1 said:


> Nice watches fellas, mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, but I am out if town for a couple of days


Don't worry, I'll wait at your door for it.


----------



## Uwe W.

Craustin1 said:


> Got mine two weeks ago, no fees!


In the United States FedEx typically sends the invoice via snail mail, and although some have reported that they were never charged, I'd wait just a little longer before having an official celebration.


----------



## Tony A.H

oh yeah. 
just give it a couple of Weeks and a Nice surprise Bill will come your way.
but don't worry. it won't be a lot of $. ( i only skipped a couple of Lunches to make up for it )..


----------



## SteamJ

Mine still shows tomorrow as a delivery date from FedEx but the tracking info also still says that they haven't received it.


----------



## SteamJ

Well the watch arrived this morning but I can't wear it yet as a screw fell out of the movement and I don't want it gumming up the works so I'll just keep the watch in the box until I can open the caseback and fix it this evening. Slightly disappointed but it's a minor issue and I'm still happy with the watch.

Note the screw that fell out in the picture.


----------



## franzy

SteamJ, does Steinhart use loctite on their screws? You may want to find out so you can secure the screw properly. I used to work for Lufthansa Cargo and would see warehouse workers throw the small packages in LD3 containers like footballs. Not sure how careful Fedex really is with their packages. Congrats on your beautiful watch. 


Regards,

Tom


----------



## Uwe W.

Is that screw jammed in place - unlikely - or was it rattling around inside the movement when you first spotted it? I'd hate to think what an errant screw could have done inside a movement while the watch was being transported.


----------



## Tony A.H

franzy said:


> and would see warehouse workers throw the small packages in LD3 containers like footballs.


ouch ! it Hurts just the thought about it.
Glad these Watches have survived the Shocks.. so far (Knock on Wood).


----------



## SteamJ

Uwe W. said:


> Is that screw jammed in place - unlikely - or was it rattling around inside the movement when you first spotted it? I'd hate to think what an errant screw could have done inside a movement while the watch was being transported.


I didn't hear any rattle when I took it out. It's only after I turned it over that it fell out so I'm not sure really. I'll replace it tonight and make sure everything is OK. Worst case I send i back for repair or replacement but I don't see anything wrong with the movement and it sounds fine.


----------



## Uwe W.

If it literally fell out the moment you turned it over then you're a lucky man. And in that case I agree that it's unlikely that the movement was damaged in any way.


----------



## SteamJ

I popped off the caseback and put the screw back in and everything seems fine. I think it did literally pop out at the moment I thought it did so there's no damage at all.


----------



## Tony A.H

SteamJ said:


> I popped off the caseback and put the screw back in and everything seems fine. I think it did literally pop out at the moment I thought it did so there's no damage at all.


good to hear |>.
congratulations . & enjoy your watch.


----------



## Riker

Firstly like Tony said, ouch....... Would leave a little pit in the stomach seeing that for the first time but you saved it so well done Steam. Let us know how it fairs over the next week or so & maybe include a small review of the watch. I reckon you'll love it...



SteamJ said:


> I popped off the caseback and put the screw back in and everything seems fine. I think it did literally pop out at the moment I thought it did so there's no damage at all.


----------



## Uwe W.

Good news. I assume you checked the torque of the others while you had the hood open?


----------



## SteamJ

Uwe W. said:


> Good news. I assume you checked the torque of the others while you had the hood open?


I did and everything else was OK. And here's a wrist shot this morning.


----------



## Shawnny

^ Cute monster!


----------



## franzy

The fees always come! I thought I was in the clear then 5 weeks after I received the watch - BAM!!!! - Fees!!!



SteamJ said:


> Woot! My watch shipped today and is scheduled to arrive on Monday! Now that's seriously fast shipping. Hopefully it'll arrive without having to pay any fees. I've never received a watch via FedEx before.


----------



## Craustin1

How bad was the damage for the fees?


----------



## franzy

It was a few years ago, but it was under $20 Nothing major.



Craustin1 said:


> How bad was the damage for the fees?


----------



## SteamJ

Just under a week in and it's already starting to get a patina. There's not quite enough to capture it on a cell phone camera but I tried. You can see it best on the bezel around 10/11.









You can also see it a bit on the left side of the case towards the bottom. Where it looks a little darker is a patina forming.









About a week in and I couldn't be happier with this watch. It's beautiful and keeping perfect time.


----------



## franzy

Jason, your Bronzee looks awesome!! I am so excited to receive mine. I have always wanted a Bronze watch, and this one is the best I have seen (well, next to a PAM382 that is). Glad to hear that it is keeping very accurate time. Did you ever let Steinhart know about the screw issue? It's not a big deal since you fixed it, but it may be good to have it documented. They also should inform Fedex of the problem.


----------



## SteamJ

franzy said:


> Jason, your Bronzee looks awesome!! I am so excited to receive mine. I have always wanted a Bronze watch, and this one is the best I have seen (well, next to a PAM382 that is). Glad to hear that it is keeping very accurate time. Did you ever let Steinhart know about the screw issue? It's not a big deal since you fixed it, but it may be good to have it documented. They also should inform Fedex of the problem.


Thanks! This was also my choice of a first bronze watch. I created a custom brass Vostok a couple of months ago but this was sort of a mini-grail. I did let them know and they responded that I could send it back if I had any issue but there's been no problems at all. Like I said previously, I definitely feel that the screw popped out at that very moment when I heard it and it's staying without issue ever since and I've worn it several full days in my rotation since it arrived. This is easily one of my favorite watches in the collection.


----------



## sduford

Stunning watch for the price. I want to order one but I'm a bit worried about the 47mm size, the 44 is still sold out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford

Well, I was looking for a nice casual yet distinctive watch with the flair of a vintage aviator's, and I was literally minutes away from pulling the trigger on this very nice Christopher Ward C8 Pilot PVD vintage ed.http://www.christopherward-usa.com/men/aviation/c8-247/c8-kvkt-mk2.html

Then I stumbled unto this thread and instantly fell in love. It's exactly what I was looking for. So I just ordered my very own STEINHART Nav.B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug Bronze. Can't wait !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

Nice, and you saved some money too!



sduford said:


> Well, I was looking for a nice casual yet distinctive watch with the flair of a vintage aviator's, and I was literally minutes away from pulling the trigger on this very nice Christopher Ward C8 Pilot PVD vintage ed.C8 Pilot Mk II - Vintage Edition - Brown - C8-kVKT-MK2 - Automatic - Antimagnetic; Incabloc Anti-shock; Superluminova; Exhibition back - Swiss Made
> 
> Then I stumbled unto this thread and instantly fell in love. It's exactly what I was looking for. So I just ordered my very own STEINHART Nav.B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug Bronze. Can't wait !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford

Craustin1 said:


> Nice, and you saved some money too!


Thanks. I'm a little worried about the size, never thought I would go over 42/12 and this one is 47/14.1, but judging by the pictures, the size works quite well with the rugged bronze styling. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franzy

I just got mine today. Mine is 44mm. Incredible watch. I loved cranking it and hearing it tick.










Regards,

Tom


----------



## Craustin1

Whats your our wrist size?



sduford said:


> Thanks. I'm a little worried about the size, never thought I would go over 42/12 and this one is 47/14.1, but judging by the pictures, the size works quite well with the rugged bronze styling. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

Looks great Tom, congratulations. Can't go wrong with this piece, it's very versatile.



franzy said:


> I just got mine today. Mine is 44mm. Incredible watch. I loved cranking it and hearing it tick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tom


----------



## sduford

Craustin1 said:


> Whats your our wrist size?


It is 7.5"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

You should be fine. I have 7.25 and I ordered the 47mm. I originally got the 44mm, and really liked it. However, I have the 47 mm Steinhart LSE Nav B, and I like that size better in this style. I have gone down to wearing mostly 44-45 mm watches, but for some reason the 44 bronze felt a tad small on my wrist. With that said, when you get your watch, it will seem huge at first, especially if you are wearing 42-43 mm now. Wear it for about 2 to 3 days before you make any decisions on it. And post some pics when it comes in. Mine should be in on Monday of this week!



sduford said:


> It is 7.5"
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

Here are a couple of shots of my 44, which I sold.


----------



## gmsmith

Got mine today as well


----------



## franzy

congratulations gmsmith!! Looks great. How do you like the watch? I personally can't stop staring at mine. Such an awesome watch.


----------



## gmsmith

Well I took off my DateJust II to put this on for the night...does that tell you anything? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzy

What was the reason you sold it? Not that it matters, I was just curious.



Craustin1 said:


> Here are a couple of shots of my 44, which I sold.
> 
> View attachment 1298019
> View attachment 1298020


----------



## sduford

Craustin1 said:


> You should be fine. I have 7.25 and I ordered the 47mm. I originally got the 44mm, and really liked it. However, I have the 47 mm Steinhart LSE Nav B, and I like that size better in this style. I have gone down to wearing mostly 44-45 mm watches, but for some reason the 44 bronze felt a tad small on my wrist. With that said, when you get your watch, it will seem huge at first, especially if you are wearing 42-43 mm now. Wear it for about 2 to 3 days before you make any decisions on it. And post some pics when it comes in. Mine should be in on Monday of this week!


Thanks, I feel better now 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

I got the 47mm, liked that size better for me.



franzy said:


> What was the reason you sold it? Not that it matters, I was just curious.


----------



## Tony A.H

that's an Awesome looking Strap. and a great match with the Bronze Case.










is it one of the Steinhart New Collection that's Not on their website. yet ?


----------



## franzy

Tony, I agree, that is an awesome strap. I actually picked up some more supplies for my strap making and bought a sand paper block. I scuffed up my strap big time. It gives it a really cool vintage look. I will snap some pictures tomorrow. I also dropped of a mini van full of stuff at Good Will. I went in looking for one thing- Leather! (well, that and watches). I got a brown leather baseball glove for $1.99. I also purchased a few woman's purses (for cheap).


----------



## franzy

My Omega SMPc has been collecting dust ever since mine came in. I am so in love with my Bronzo Nav-B.



gmsmith said:


> Well I took off my DateJust II to put this on for the night...does that tell you anything?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

Guys, yes, this is a Steinhart strap, it's the tone in tone brown strap.



Tony A.H said:


> that's an Awesome looking Strap. and a great match with the Bronze Case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it one of the Steinhart New Collection that's Not on their website. yet ?


----------



## Tony A.H

Craustin1 said:


> Guys, yes, this is a Steinhart strap, it's the tone in tone brown strap.


Thank you for your reply.

Tom
that's some Exciting stuff you got.. looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## bigpoppa822

Has anyone tried to force patination on one of these yet? I bought craustin's 44 posted above and have been itching to get some patina going. With only 3atm water resistance I'm not going to do the traditional dip method, but I bought some liver of sulfur gel and have been thinking of brushing it on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## franzy

I kind of like the color of the watch as it is. If it changes over time, that is fine also. If you do rub the liver of sulfur gel be super careful. If you know a lot about watches and really want to do it the right way, strip the watch down to the case and then submerge it. I personally don't think it is worth it. Give it some time. The patina will come.



bigpoppa822 said:


> Has anyone tried to force patination on one of these yet? I bought craustin's 44 posted above and have been itching to get some patina going. With only 3atm water resistance I'm not going to do the traditional dip method, but I bought some liver of sulfur gel and have been thinking of brushing it on.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

One method that you could try to get patina is the ammonia fumes. That way it does not get exposed to liquids. I have tried on a few bronze with good results.


----------



## Luminated

bigpoppa822 said:


> Has anyone tried to force patination on one of these yet? I bought craustin's 44 posted above and have been itching to get some patina going. With only 3atm water resistance I'm not going to do the traditional dip method, but I bought some liver of sulfur gel and have been thinking of brushing it on.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


I went hunting Youtube for the right video which showed how to use fumes from LoS with ammonia but seems to have been removed.

Anyway he put the watch in a sealed plastic container of Liver of Sulfur and Ammonia but place the watch on a block above the liquid and then placed the lot on an electric blanket to heat the liquid to give off the fumes. The whole process took quite a while compared to putting the watch directly into the LoS but that does allow you to control the amount of patina it developed better.

Here's what I would do. Get a plastic container with a lid and in one half place your watch and in the other half put a small cup, put a tea spoon of LoS in the cup with boiling water and then seal the lid and go have a cup of tea letting the fumes do their work. It's the equivalent to supercharging the boiled egg in a bag process, I'm sure this will work wonders.


----------



## SteamJ

I had excellent results using a couple of hardboiled eggs in a plastic bag on a stripped down Vostok. It's siMple and it works great. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

Yup, the egg treatment works good in some bronze. The only thing with this treatment, is you have to be careful as moisture starts to form around the watch, and you could end up with some drops of moisture that dry on the bronze.



SteamJ said:


> I had excellent results using a couple of hardboiled eggs in a plastic bag on a stripped down Vostok. It's siMple and it works great.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Craustin1 said:


> One method that you could try to get patina is the ammonia fumes. That way it does not get exposed to liquids. I have tried on a few bronze with good results.


interesting.. never heard of Ammonia fumes before.

so the Ammonia Liquid should be in something like a cup and the Watch on the side, place everything in a sealed bucket or something, then let the Vapour do the work .??

just a guess :think:. but curious to learn your method.

Cheers


----------



## bellamy

Tony, this article might just be what you are looking for. It includes both the egg and liver of sulphur(LoS) methods: Forced Patina on Bronze Watches: A How To | watch reviews on worn&woundwatch reviews on worn&wound

I am very tempted to try the egg method because it is so easy! Only a zip loc bag and a hard boiled egg are needed to speed up the patina process.

But I'm thinking of doing it naturally.. by spending an hour at the beach and hoping the sea breeze will do its job!

Anyone with any personal experiences with speeding up of the patina on their bronze watches?



Tony A.H said:


> interesting.. never heard of Ammonia fumes before.
> 
> so the Ammonia Liquid should be in something like a cup and the Watch on the side, place everything in a sealed bucket or something, then let the Vapour do the work .??
> 
> just a guess :think:. but curious to learn your method.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## bigpoppa822

Luminated said:


> I went hunting Youtube for the right video which showed how to use fumes from LoS with ammonia but seems to have been removed.
> 
> Anyway he put the watch in a sealed plastic container of Liver of Sulfur and Ammonia but place the watch on a block above the liquid and then placed the lot on an electric blanket to heat the liquid to give off the fumes. The whole process took quite a while compared to putting the watch directly into the LoS but that does allow you to control the amount of patina it developed better.
> 
> Here's what I would do. Get a plastic container with a lid and in one half place your watch and in the other half put a small cup, put a tea spoon of LoS in the cup with boiling water and then seal the lid and go have a cup of tea letting the fumes do their work. It's the equivalent to supercharging the boiled egg in a bag process, I'm sure this will work wonders.


Thanks for the excellent idea. I think the LOS and boiling water in a bag might do the trick and is an experiment I'm willing to try.
I have no problem taking a watch apart but I really didn't want to disassemble something so new. That and it always takes me what seems like forever to get the inside of the crystal 100% clean for reassembly.


----------



## Luminated

bellamy said:


> Anyone with any personal experiences with speeding up of the patina on their bronze watches?


I have, I wrote a tutorial with photos on the whole process of using Liver of Sulfur but it was to submerge the watch rather than using just fumes. The real difference between both methods is the timescale involved,.

Using a zip-lock bag with a boiled egg is all well and good but you need to watch for the condensation droplets falling from the bag on to the watch causing an uneven patina, personally I'd use cup with LoS in boiling water inside a Tupperware container that has a lid to keep the fumes inside thus coating the watch case evenly.


----------



## Tony A.H

Thank you.

I've seen multiple Posts of using the Boil egg and Sulfur Gel. but was curious to learn more about the Ammonia.
seems like a better Method to do without taking the risk of getting the Watch wet. (especially the Nav-B).

Personally I like the bronze to age naturally. kind of Watch it Growing on me ;-)


----------



## Craustin1

I have done this with about 3 watches with good results ( the ammonia). What I did was to put some ammonia in a large empty pickle rubber container (glass would work also). Then I put a plastic spray can paint top inside the jar. You need to make sure the ammonia is below the top of the plastic paint top ( I did ammonia about 1/3 up from the bottom of the plastic top.). Then you set the watch on top of the plastic paint top, being careful not to drop in the ammonia. You then close the lid. It can take as little as 15 minutes, some bronze takes longer. When you want to take the watch out, carefully open the lid. The ammonia will patina all the way around the bronze. It will look kind of dull. You then can polish the areas you want to give an aged look. I use a bit of Brazo or Brasso, with a cotton rag to wipe it. Hope this helps.


----------



## sduford

Craustin1 said:


> You should be fine. I have 7.25 and I ordered the 47mm. I originally got the 44mm, and really liked it. However, I have the 47 mm Steinhart LSE Nav B, and I like that size better in this style. I have gone down to wearing mostly 44-45 mm watches, but for some reason the 44 bronze felt a tad small on my wrist. With that said, when you get your watch, it will seem huge at first, especially if you are wearing 42-43 mm now. Wear it for about 2 to 3 days before you make any decisions on it. And post some pics when it comes in. Mine should be in on Monday of this week!


Well I went to a watch store today and realized that 47mm with 14mm thickness is enormous, closer to a clock than what I consider a watch. Even 44mm is still quite large as I'm used to 36-39mm.

Then Steinhart was going to delay me a couple of weeks so I started looking for other options and discovered another German maker of Nav B replicas, Archimede. They make it in bronze as well and in a 42mm diameter and it is only 10mm thick. I think I will be a little more comfortable with that watch. It's a bit more money but then it is automatic and water resistant to 50m.

So I cancelled my Steinhart and ordered an Archimede.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

very Cool. Thank you for the Tips.|>

maybe some day you'll post a few Pictures of your Work ( if you don't mind).

Cheers


----------



## Craustin1

Tony A.H said:


> very Cool. Thank you for the Tips.|>
> maybe some day you'll post a few Pictures of your Work ( if you don't mind).


Im traveling this this week, but here are a couple I did with ammonia. One is brass, the other bronze.









Also, got my 47mm bronze Nav B today. Really like it. For me, the 47 works better. That's why we have different choices!
here is a pic, which I had a hard time taking with my iPad








A couple more. 
View attachment 1300396
View attachment 1300397


This one is Brass. Keep in mind when they come out, they have a ton more patina, this is how I liked them after I did a quick polish.


----------



## Luminated

For those interested here's a link to my Moray using Liver of Sulfur and buffed up to give it the look of years of wear, hope you like.

http://i.imgur.com/SzxAju5.jpg


----------



## Tony A.H

WOW. these are NICE. Good Job.:-!

Nature is Powerful, and the way it Changes things can be very Hard for us to Duplicate. that's why I like the Natural Patina on Bronze. but Now i'm beginning to change my mind after seeing these Results .

I like the fact that the Patina looks more *Subtle & Delicate* not so overly done.
so after the treatment, do you take a piece of Cloth and Rub it gently to give it a low and high shine in certain areas?

Thanks so much for posting the Pictures.


----------



## Luminated

Tony A.H said:


> WOW. these are NICE. Good Job.:-!
> 
> Nature is Powerful, and the way it Changes things can be very Hard for us to Duplicate. that's why I like the Natural Patina on Bronze. but Now i'm beginning to change my mind after seeing these Results .
> 
> I like the fact that the Patina looks more *Subtle & Delicate* not so overly done.
> so after the treatment, do you take a piece of Cloth and Rub it gently to give it a low and high shine in certain areas?
> 
> Thanks so much for posting the Pictures.


What I did was to use an old dish cloth the wife was discarding and rubbed the areas where your hands and clothing come in contact most, then with a Cape Cod cloth held tightly around my finger I lightly rubbed the edges to peel the patina back more. At this point don't use a cloth to rub off the residue from the CC cloth as it will continue to remove the patina better to dab it clean, only then could you give it a light buff. Personally I sealed my patina with wax.

With full patina
http://i.imgur.com/Rqd1Xni.jpg

Rubbed back with dish cloth
http://i.imgur.com/guZirmD.jpg

Cape Cod cloth and now waxed
http://i.imgur.com/BBxe2yX.jpg


----------



## Craustin1

Like I had mentioned, I use a soft cotton rag with a bit of Brasso, which is some kind of brass and bronze polisher. You can buy at the grocery store. Then I go over the areas that I want to minimize the patina. Also, if you don't like the way it comes out, you can use it to remove all the patina as well.


----------



## Tony A.H

Thank you both for Sharing the Experience.
i'm gonna give it a try around the Christmas period.

Cheers


----------



## iggu74

Getting cold in Greenland.


----------



## SteamJ

Has anyone tried the egg treatment on this watch yet? I'm thinking about it for tonight since I'm not sure I love how the patina is forming.

On the left side it's kind of a half oval pattern which just makes it look dirty.








Around the crown it's leaving a patina-less ring that looks odd.








The bezel isn't bad but looks too splotchy so far.








Should I go for it or will the fact that it's forming a patina naturally make it not work well? I'm not sure if I'm going to try it on the buckle though.


----------



## SteamJ

And here's the after. I used 1 egg and , in order to prevent moisture on the watch, I put in on a paper towel in the bag and another covering most of the top of it. The towels absorbed all of the moisture and the watch stayed dry. I like the after results much more than before.


----------



## Craustin1

Looks good! Subtle, but once you have some patina on it, it tends to get more by just handling the watch.


----------



## boeing767

Hello fellow Steinharts enthusiasts

I'm thinking about buying a Nav-B bronze 44mm. I'm looking for a more "dressy" watch in my collection. Want do you think about wearing this watch under a suit? Don't get me wrong, I don't wear a suit often so, but if I do so it must look like a good match (at least better than my current collection, see my signature) :-!

Three other points which are holding me back from buying/ordering it right away:

1. The size (I own a 44mm Steinhart Aviation and it's acceptable). See the pictures below, does anyone have a clue how it will look on my wrist (in terms on size)? I want to wear it as a casual/dress watch, so an oversized watch isn't what I want. I already bought an Nav-B Chrono II which wasn't a match, so I don't want to buy another watch what I will have to send back to Steinhart again.

2. The way it aging (I love the current look but it is possible to keep it that way)?

3. What about allergic reactions? Isn't bronze allergic to many people? I heard that if the back is made of bronze this can case skin irritation quite fast. Is this true?

Not an issue, but did someone try a black thinner leather strap on this watch? I'm curious if this will make it look more "dressy" and if it will fit smaller wrists better.

















Thanks in advance


----------



## Tony A.H

i suppose you don't have a Fashion Police in your area.! so you can wear whatever you want ;-).. i've done it before and looks Good to me with a Suit. I have No Rules *what should go with what.*

or if you're looking for a Dressier Watch ? how about the Marine Chronometer ?.

regarding the discoloration and Skin irritation , you don't have to worry about it cause this watch has a Steel & Crystal Case Back .
and lastly I think the AVIATION wears a bit larger than the Round 44mm due to it's Square-ish corners. no need to worry about that.

happy hunt


----------



## boeing767

Thanks for your quick replay Tony.

I only don't know what you mean with the "you don't have to worry about the discolaration". It is aging right? Or isn't this watch aging because of other kind of matarials inside? And if it does can it be easily be restored (by myself) to the original state? I like the current look, not the old/brown look :-d

The marine Chrono is not my cup of thea... I really want this watch.... b-)



Tony A.H said:


> i suppose you don't have a Fashion Police in your area.! so you can wear whatever you want ;-).. i've done it before and looks Good to me with a Suit. I have No Rules *what should go with what.*
> 
> or if you're looking for a Dressier Watch ? how about the Marine Chronometer ?.
> 
> regarding the discoloration and Skin irritation , you don't have to worry about it cause this watch has a Steel & Crystal Case Back .
> and lastly I think the AVIATION wears a bit larger than the Round 44mm due to it's Square-ish corners. no need to worry about that.
> 
> happy hunt


----------



## Tony A.H

boeing767 said:


> I only don't know what you mean with the "you don't have to worry about the discolaration". It is aging right? Or isn't this watch aging because of other kind of matarials inside? And if it does can it be easily be restored (by myself) to the original state? I like the current look, not the old/brown look :-d


sorry.
what I meant is that you don't have to worry about discoloration on your Skin. 
that's why almost ALL Bronze Watches are made with either Steel. Titanium, or Glass case back to avoid Greening the Skin.

Bronze will pick up a lot of Patina over a short period of time (depending where you live). however it's very easy to remove it with either:

Lemon Juice, 
Ketchup, 
Vinegar, 
Toothpaste, 
NEVR-DULL, 
Mother's Mag and Aluminum polish,
Brasso, 
Klean-Strip,
Stanhome

and i'm sure that there're more Products that i don't know of


----------



## boeing767

Tony A.H said:


> sorry.
> what I meant is that you don't have to worry about discoloration on your Skin.
> that's why almost ALL Bronze Watches are made with either Steel. Titanium, or Glass case back to avoid Greening the Skin.
> 
> Bronze will pick up a lot of Patina over a short period of time (depending where you live). however it's very easy to remove it with either:
> 
> Lemon Juice,
> Ketchup,
> Vinegar,
> Toothpaste,
> NEVR-DULL,
> Mother's Mag and Aluminum polish,
> Brasso,
> Klean-Strip,
> Stanhome
> 
> and i'm sure that there're more Products that i don't know of


Don't know if i'm happy with this answer... You just let me buy a second Steinie.....


----------



## Tony A.H

Hope i'm not a bad influence.!


----------



## boeing767

Tony A.H said:


> Hope i'm not a bad influence.!


I don't know what to think yet, but thanks for your information


----------



## Riker

boeing767, you will be fine with the Nav 44 Bronze. As Tony has mentioned it will wear a bit smaller than the Aviation.


----------



## boeing767

Hmmm al kind of NAV-B's are not available before March 2014 :-(


----------



## 2106

boeing767 said:


> Hmmm al kind of NAV-B's are not available before March 2014 :-(


I ordered and paid for a Nav B 44mm bronze on 31 Dec 13 and the website said it was 'not available before end of Jan 14', now it says March.

Has anyone else had this happen? I'm wondering if my order has been processed already and this is for future orders or if mine is now delayed until March.

I've sent an email but no resposne yet.

I was really looking forward to getting this watch, but now i'm considering requesting a refund...


----------



## Riker

Welcome 2106....

It is not unusual for this time of year that many models are out of stock. As for your email requesting info on your order, it is the weekend so you can expect not to receive a reply till the working week. If you do not receive said reply by Wednesday send the email again.

Let me know how this goes...



2106 said:


> I ordered and paid for a Nav B 44mm bronze on 31 Dec 13 and the website said it was 'not available before end of Jan 14', now it says March.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen? I'm wondering if my order has been processed already and this is for future orders or if mine is now delayed until March.
> 
> I've sent an email but no resposne yet.
> 
> I was really looking forward to getting this watch, but now i'm considering requesting a refund...


----------



## haveyouethan

2106 said:


> I ordered and paid for a Nav B 44mm bronze on 31 Dec 13 and the website said it was 'not available before end of Jan 14', now it says March.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen? I'm wondering if my order has been processed already and this is for future orders or if mine is now delayed until March.
> 
> I've sent an email but no resposne yet.
> 
> I was really looking forward to getting this watch, but now i'm considering requesting a refund...


Lurker here. I ordered mine at the beginning of Jan and emailed them to check regarding this three days ago. Just got a reply from them, and it seems like my order will be delayed to March as well. Any luck with yours?

Though I'm really looking forward to getting my hands on the Bronze B-Uhr, so I'll not ask for a refund, and will just patiently wait with my MCII for another month!


----------



## Ozzy7

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if there's any sign of your delayed watches? I'm thinking of ordering one myself but like a lot of us on here if my shiny new watch isn't with me quickly I start looking for at others which gets expensive!


----------



## slh7d

Well, I ordered a 47mm manual wind Bronze. I hope it ships sooner than later


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Still waiting patiently for mine.


----------



## garydusa

Me too!.....ordered 2 months ago....47mm Nav B Bronze :-!

...should be soon cuz it's "beginning of Marz" now...(March) :think:

and waiting patiently I might add!.... 

......But, bought an "Aviation" last week to hold me through...(Steiny#5) :roll:
Now, the Fiancé is definitely on to me..................:rodekaart

So,......"New Wood Floors" soon! o|


----------



## Ozzy7

So many people waiting for these watches. Makes me think I should order mine sooner rather than later because the clearly won't be in stock long! Wife's going to go mad lol!


----------



## Riker

To any new member this is the rule to purchase by, 'order sooner than later' ...... This simple act will serve you best...:-!



Ozzy7 said:


> So many people waiting for these watches. Makes me think I should order mine sooner rather than later because the clearly won't be in stock long! Wife's going to go mad lol!


----------



## stobievulture

quick question ...i've bought from steinhart twice, but its watches that have been in stock..so the payment has cleared right away and the watch sent..

if you pay by paypal for a watch not in stock, does the payment come off right away, or does it clear when the watch is ready to send?

cheers


----------



## Uwe W.

The payment is taken at the time of order.


----------



## Shawnny

What they should do is send you a Pay Pal invoice once the watch is in stock and ready to be shipped.


----------



## stobievulture

Uwe W. said:


> The payment is taken at the time of order.


|>


----------



## Bub838

Any chance of seeing a b-dial in bronze? I just noticed Archimede came out with one, but I prefer the aesthetics of the Steinys more.


----------



## 2106

I just checked the website and it looks like delivery has been delayed by another month! I still really want the watch so I'll just have to be patient and wait.


----------



## garydusa

:-d;-)b-)..* THE BRONZEEES ARE SHIPPING OUT!!!, THE BRONZEEES ARE SHIPPING OUT!!!!
**
Just got my Shipping info email on "MY" 47mm Nav B BRONZE.....WHEWW HEWWW..EXACTLY 3 month wait, and I never emailed or called to check either! (patience my friends...)

Sooo,....*:think: ...*ITS LATE THURSDAY AFTERNOON (In Germany) *:-s...:-(*...Noooooo! (KARMA)....IT Probably missed the "Once and only ONCE A WEEK " FedEx Pickup/Drop off....*:-|
*
Oh Well,.......I'm fine, and happy!.*;-)*....I Know the Drill and the Process...I still have 4 other Steinharts to wear "Quickley" in rotations....

Cheeers! *:-!:-!:-!:-! *(4 thumbs up!....cuz finally it's for Meeee!)*


----------



## Jeffrey8891

garydusa said:


> :-d;-)b-)..* THE BRONZEEES ARE SHIPPING OUT!!!, THE BRONZEEES ARE SHIPPING OUT!!!!
> **
> Just got my Shipping info email on "MY" 47mm Nav B BRONZE.....WHEWW HEWWW..EXACTLY 3 month wait, and I never emailed or called to check either! (patience my friends...)
> 
> Sooo,....*:think: ...*ITS LATE THURSDAY AFTERNOON (In Germany) *:-s...:-(*...Noooooo! (KARMA)....IT Probably missed the "Once and only ONCE A WEEK " FedEx Pickup/Drop off....*:-|
> *
> Oh Well,.......I'm fine, and happy!.*;-)*....I Know the Drill and the Process...I still have 4 other Steinharts to wear "Quickley" in rotations....
> 
> Cheeers! *:-!:-!:-!:-! *(4 thumbs up!....cuz finally it's for Meeee!)*


Congrats. Too bad I haven't heart from mine. I am worry that it will be ship out by batch and attend to those who orders first. I waited from a month, which means I order later than you did, so I think mine won't be so soon. Just hope that they still have stock when they come to my order.


----------



## 2106

I got my email saying it had been shipped on Thursday and my watch arrived yesterday (Monday). Which was one day earlier than Fedex tracking's expected delivery.

I ordered in Dec 2013 and I was getting quite frustrated with the delay, but it is well worth the wait. I absolutely love it. The pictures do not do this watch justice.

Along the way I did email to follow up on timing and Steinhart were nice enough to send me 2 complimentary straps!

The watch wears very well and is not as big on the wrist as I was expecting (which is good as I have quite small wrists).

It has kept perfect time for the past 18 hours and has not lost even 1 second.

Overall very happy with the purchase and looking forward to some patina developing!

Here are some pics, sorry about the quality. I just took them on my phone.


----------



## garydusa

2106 said:


> I got my email saying it had been shipped on Thursday and my watch arrived yesterday (Monday). Which was one day earlier than Fedex tracking's expected delivery.I ordered in Dec 2013 and I was getting quite frustrated with the delay, but it is well worth the wait. I absolutely love it. The pictures do not do this watch justice.Along the way I did email to follow up on timing and Steinhart were nice enough to send me 2 complimentary straps!The watch wears very well and is not as big on the wrist as I was expecting (which is good as I have quite small wrists).It has kept perfect time for the past 18 hours and has not lost even 1 second.Overall very happy with the purchase and looking forward to some patina developing!


Congrats! |> Sweeet timepiece and 2 bonus straps too!... You must be living in the future (or Australia?) because it's only Monday here in the USA....I just tracked mine and I guess mine is crossing the Atlantic about now, so I just might have my 47mm Nav B Bronze tomorrow morning! :-d

So..Did your watch come in a: "Steinhart BOX" or "plain BOX"..or (what I'm hoping for) that "Steinhart Leather Travel Pouch" ? :think:

Cheeers ! :-!


----------



## 2106

garydusa said:


> Congrats! |> Sweeet timepiece and 2 bonus straps too!... You must be living in the future (or Australia?) because it's only Monday here in the USA....I just tracked mine and I guess mine is crossing the Atlantic about now, so I just might have my 47mm Nav B Bronze tomorrow morning! :-d
> 
> So..Did your watch come in a: "Steinhart BOX" or "plain BOX"..or (what I'm hoping for) that "Steinhart Leather Travel Pouch" ? :think:
> 
> Cheeers ! :-!


I am in Australia, In Brisbane.

It came in a 'Steinhart' Box with a microfibre cloth but no travel pouch.

I'll take some pics when I get home and upload them tomorrow.


----------



## garydusa

2106 said:


> I am in Australia, In Brisbane.
> It came in a 'Steinhart' Box with a microfibre cloth but no travel pouch.
> I'll take some pics when I get home and upload them tomorrow.


Thanks, but NO NEED to take pics of the box, (I have 4 Steinhart boxes already) , I was just hoping for that "Pouch" ;-)

.....(Karma :roll  My shipment got delayed (a day) in Fedex customs for a "Composition Breakdown" ...It's happened before on previous shipments as I always order a bunch of straps and extra parts (for my other Steinys)....And also Fedex seems to double check the "Kroko" straps for material and origin....I'm use to this as it's part of the Customs job description. I've already called (note: NOT EMAIL) and talked to Sabina @ Steinhart and she'll get it cleared.

Cheers! :-!


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Just had email after enquiry to say mine shipped on 4th. Have mailed back to say I've not had a shipping notice or tracking number. Anyone else not get a tracking no?


----------



## murasaki

just a quick question, does anybody know what kind of bronze was used for this watch?


----------



## garydusa

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Just had email after enquiry to say mine shipped on 4th. Have mailed back to say I've not had a shipping notice or tracking number. Anyone else not get a tracking no?


Usually the "Tracking ID" is in the Steinhart shipping notice email.

Maybe check your spam/junk box for the 4th or 5th of April?....


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Checked - nothing . Wasn't a shipping email as such but a reply from staff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

4th steiny but this isn't the normal drill. Zero coms about it until I emailed them 4 times. That's a whole other saga though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

Captain Scrumpy said:


> 4th steiny but this isn't the normal drill. Zero coms about it until I emailed them 4 times. That's a whole other saga though.


My fourth Steiny from them as well (5th total) :-! Congrats!

"Call" them on the Phone tomorrow, but remember they do close for a 2 hour lunch (so plan accordingly) ....have your order# ready too, they should be able to give you your tracking# right over the phone (and track it themselves while your on the phone)..also they close at noon on Fridays. ..(keyword: Phone not email)

I called them this morning, got my question and problem handled hopefully (shipping delay). I use "Skype", it's only 2 cents a minute. |>

Cheers! :-!


----------



## Strepper

Ordered 44 mm version December 24th. Received notification of shipping on the 3rd of April. Picked up by shipper (Federal Express)on 4/7 at 1:28 PM at Garching DE. Arrived here at 10 AM 4/8. Overnight delivery to West coast US. Pretty fast! Looks great, working as it should. In black Steinhart case. No extra straps.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

It's difficult for me to make personal calls at work but I'll try. It will have to be from my mobile though which isn't great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murasaki

Very happy and excited to join the club. Here's a photo from my girlfriends soccer game.


----------



## slh7d

Ordered a 47mm on March 4th, just got the Shipping notice email today. Yah!


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Arrived!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

So impressed with this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffrey8891

Any earlier buyers mind sharing how the bronze on this watch patinas ?


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Tend to find steinhart bronze patina slowly unless forced. Tend to go an even dull tan. See apollon thread for pic of patina on my apollon bez. I have a halios bronze which is very very dark.


----------



## murasaki

here's the patina on my Pilot. Sorry for the poor quality. Office lighting and cellphone camera don't allow for the most ideal conditions.


----------



## begs

Probably the stupidest question in this thread (or ever from me); bronze smells? I know copper smells if touched, but never smelled a bronze sculpture or a medal


----------



## Riker

Hahahahaha, superb.........! Nothing stupid with that mate but it certainly gave me a laugh....

There would be a slight smell but how noxious I don't know......:-d



begs said:


> Probably the stupidest question in this thread (or ever from me); bronze smells? I know copper smells if touched, but never smelled a bronze sculpture or a medal


----------



## Tony A.H

Good question.
the Bronze has a tiny bit of a Smell Only if you hold it right against your Nose.


----------



## garydusa

Geez...Can't believe it took me a month to put it on my wrist! :roll:
But what a nice ride!....
47mm _Bronzee _on "Green Ostrich"








"_Godzilla's tail"_








Cheers! :-!


----------



## Michael81

It's really a shame these don't come in 40mm. Such a nice watch, but 44mm is just too large for my taste. And don't even.get me started on the 47mm. That's also true of the Marine Chronograph. Another great timepiece I'd buy in a heartbeat if it was smaller.


----------



## Tony A.H

looks so shiny. 
yep.. Time for a Ride in the open Air.
and WOW ! that's one kick A*s and great looking strap/Watch Combo :-!.


----------



## KennyLock

Hello! Just ordered the 47mm Bronzee! b-) Been eyeing on this watch ever since it released :-!! Really exciting to be receiving the watch as I was reading all the excitement brought by this watch throughout this thread! I wish the World Cup doesn't affect the delivery though :-d


----------



## RamiRPM

H! Ordered the 44mm Bronzee as soon as it came back on sale last month 27.6! Yesterday ( 15.7) got shippig id number Whoooh!!!!I post some pictures when I get the watch


----------



## RamiRPM

Whoou just got it that was fast shipping!
My wrist is about 19cm 7,5in and this is 44mm model.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator

My first Steinhart reporting in.


----------



## Drudge

garydusa said:


> Geez...Can't believe it took me a month to put it on my wrist! :roll:
> But what a nice ride!....
> 47mm _Bronzee _on "Green Ostrich"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_Godzilla's tail"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers! :-!


Beautiful combo!!! Where can I pick up an Ostrich like that, thx.


----------



## Drudge

My Nav-B on python:


----------



## itranslator

Mine in new shoes from Steinhart


----------



## JMAK

Here's mine!


----------



## shahtirthak

Here is my first Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47mm Handaufzug Bronze on original strap ... 3 months old but gets a lot of wrist time  

(Apologies for the quality of the pictures via iPhone...)


----------



## joey323

Finally got mine after a loooooong wait.


----------



## gmsmith

Congrats....just a great piece!


----------



## modsupremo




----------



## modsupremo




----------



## modsupremo




----------



## Tony A.H

a New Photographer in da house.
Great Shots :-! . keep'em comin'



modsupremo said:


> View attachment 1818362


----------



## joey323

Looks great with the canvas strap!


----------



## modsupremo

Cheers Tony!



Tony A.H said:


> a New Photographer in da house.
> Great Shots :-! . keep'em comin'


----------



## modsupremo

Just having fun!
HaGD!


----------



## noizer

loving mine!


----------



## joey323

With new vintage brown strap and bronze clasp.


----------



## asrar.merchant

I had ordered mine end of last week and paid for it. 
Then two days later I confused them by asking them to modify the order and add an Apollon Automatic to the order too. 

Next day I got a reply saying that's nor possible as I already paid for it.

So Oxana, being the angel she is, told me to place and order and give her the order number so she will deduct the shipping amount from it as I waanted both the watches shipped together. And I have already paid the shipping on the Nav-B. 

Did all that and asked her to send me the revised invoice for me to pay. This was yesterday. 

I urged her my sending a couple emails to her telling her to hurry with the revised invoice as I wanted to pay it before they went on holiday as I will be travelling from 1st to 10th Jan. 

I told her clearly I am in no hurry to receive the watch so send it to me after the holidays. Which was already obvious as we are talking about all this conversation happening yesterday. And no way should anyone expect them to ship me the goods in a couple hours before they go on holiday, during the busiest season and the busiest possible fee hours for the whole team. 

And she confirmed to me by email clearly " WE WILL BE SHIPPING YOUR WATCH AFTER THE XMAS HOLIDAYS"

Added to that I would never expect them to send me the apollon before I transferred the money for the watch.

She sent me an invoice in about less than an hour. I called the bank about half an hour from receiving the invoice and authorised the transfer. 

Well before my bank send me a message of the proof of transfer. 

I got a mail from steinhart watches.

THEY SHIPPED MY ORDER. 
BEFORE THE HOLIDAYS. 
EVEN BEFORE THEY WERE INFORMED OF THE CONFIRMED PAYMENT IN THEIR ACCOUNT.

I emailed and asked them, if they shipped both watches together. As I couldn't believe they would ship the apollon without having received a confirmation of transfer from their bank, which usually takes a day.

As I was worried if they are sending two different packages. One now and one later then they would be charged for shipping which I haven't paid twice and that's not fair.

They didn't reply so I don't know what's coming.

But the Nav-B is coming for sure. Not sure if the apollon is there. It's a 0.8kgs package.

Them even shipping the Nav-B much before expectation and before their own commitment is something out of this world for me. 

To add to the whole scene. I received a confirmation of payment mail for the Nav-B from them only yesterday morning where as I had transfered a couple days back. So you get the picture it takes them a few days to see payment.

Now my package is on its way.....WOW JUST WOW WOW WOW. 

Picked up - Reached Garching- Reached Munich - reached Charles De Gaulle - left Charles on its way to Dubai and then will come to Bahrain.

As usual 
Refreshing 
Refreshing 
Refreshing FedEx


----------



## asrar.merchant

Steinhart is not just good at customer service. 

STEINHART IS AN INSTITUTE OF GOOD CUSTOMER SERVICE.


----------



## aya1997

ووواااووو


----------



## Tony A.H

aya1997 said:


> ووواااووو


إنت من وين ?
Welcome to Steinhart .


----------



## asrar.merchant

Tony A.H said:


> إنت من وين ?
> Welcome to Steinhart .


Nice. You sure are a stealth being of various talents.


----------



## Tony A.H

No better Strap against Grey Dial and Bronze Case. just a Perfect combo.:-!

but wonder about the Butterfly Deployant turning your Wrist to Green.
you may wanna put a piece of clear Tape on the inside where in contact with your Skin :think:. . just a suggestion.


----------



## Tony A.H

asrar.merchant said:


> Nice. You sure are a stealth being of various talents.


lol. i wouldn't call it a Talent.
it's my native language ;-) .


----------



## asrar.merchant

Tony A.H said:


> lol. i wouldn't call it a Talent.
> it's my native language ;-) .


to keep it smooth after so many years is surely a talent, springing from passion.

What can I tell you about passion? We are talking on this forum itself is one definition of passion.


----------



## marco v

Nr 2/2


----------



## asrar.merchant

Got mine today.

This is a breath stopper.

I think I have been initiated into the flieger full fledged. Many more coming I am positive.



















As you can probably notice this is not the stock strap.

Some error must have happened.

When I first saw the strap I felt a little down as I really wanted to see the brighter brown strap. 
And I will email them and purchase another standard with the watch strap.

Now after wearing this padded, vintage strap for a bit, I have just grown really fond of it too.

It gives it a heavy vintage look. The watch looks More vintage than the original pictured on the website because of this strap.

And anyways I have other straps coming in from Gordon Straps of etsy.

Thank you steinhart for giving me another strap to love. Another look to love. While I surely will buy the original strap too from them.

Holidays just got so much happier.


----------



## Barfett

Just got this 44mm beauty for Christmas today and it is absolutely gorgeous! I love hearing the slower beat of the Unitas movement. I'm used to 4Hz movements so hearing this beat at 2.5Hz is quite something. I'm very impressed with the build quality on this piece. This is my first Steinhart and I don't think it will be my last. The Price/Value ratio of Steinhart is just insane. My Wife rules! Haha

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays my fellow WIS's!


----------



## mui.richard

asrar.merchant said:


> Got mine today.
> 
> This is a breath stopper.
> 
> I think I have been initiated into the flieger full fledged. Many more coming I am positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can probably notice this is not the stock strap.
> 
> Some error must have happened.
> 
> When I first saw the strap I felt a little down as I really wanted to see the brighter brown strap.
> And I will email them and purchase another standard with the watch strap.
> 
> Now after wearing this padded, vintage strap for a bit, I have just grown really fond of it too.
> 
> It gives it a heavy vintage look. The watch looks More vintage than the original pictured on the website because of this strap.
> 
> And anyways I have other straps coming in from Gordon Straps of etsy.
> 
> Thank you steinhart for giving me another strap to love. Another look to love. While I surely will buy the original strap too from them.
> 
> Holidays just got so much happier.


That's a gorgeous watch asrar!! Congrats and wear it well.

And my 2 cents is that I actually like the watch on this strap better than the standard dress leather...especially if you're gonna be in casual attire.

Just love the look of a bronze watch on leather...sadly I can't wear them as I can't wear any reactive metal other than SS, alloys or platinum...so I can only look in envy.


----------



## Watchfreek

Based on a number of photos of recent purchases, it appears that IS the stock strap nowadays. Steinhart is known to change the "standard" strap offered from time to time - no doubt striving to offer the best look (in their opinion) out of the box (or they just have too many of one kind of Strap? Haha, j/k). One member, a few posts back, actually had to order and change to this strap (errr similar but tapered so had to pay extra for the narrower deployment - which i would do if I get this watch). Consider yourself lucky, i like this strap more than the earlier stock strap which is flatter and looks somewhat cheaper (n.b cheaper looking, not cheap) but ultimately to each their own.

(p s. Did i not say fleigers are awesome and did you end up with a 47mm?)


----------



## asrar.merchant

Watchfreek said:


> Based on a number of photos of recent purchases, it appears that IS the stock strap nowadays. Steinhart is known to change the "standard" strap offered from time to time - no doubt striving to offer the best look (in their opinion) out of the box (or they just have too many of one kind of Strap? Haha, j/k). One member, a few posts back, actually had to order and change to this strap (errr similar but tapered so had to pay extra for the narrower deployment - which i would do if I get this watch). Consider yourself lucky, i like this strap more than the earlier stock strap which is flatter and looks somewhat cheaper (n.b cheaper looking, not cheap) but ultimately to each their own.
> 
> (p s. Did i not say fleigers are awesome and did you end up with a 47mm?)


Tell you what. You are spot on. This strap is magical it grows on you.

I am in love with this strap and look.

..... and I thought only bronze will grow a patina while on me, turned out the strap has a way of its own.

I think I like it too more than the original.

You didn't mentioned flieger is awesome by using these words, but you created the same feeling mate.

I got a 44 mm as I had to send back my 47mm marine timer earlier as it seemed way to big. I was very sad sending it back. Wish I had kept it.


----------



## asrar.merchant

mui.richard said:


> That's a gorgeous watch asrar!! Congrats and wear it well.
> 
> And my 2 cents is that I actually like the watch on this strap better than the standard dress leather...especially if you're gonna be in casual attire.
> 
> Just love the look of a bronze watch on leather...sadly I can't wear them as I can't wear any reactive metal other than SS, alloys or platinum...so I can only look in envy.


Cheers mate.

I agree this strap looks so much better.

I might just get the other strap for a different look.

My one cent..... The bronze doesn't touch the skin here continously. Yes sometimes the crown and case do touch at different points for a second or two in bending the hand or moving. So see if you can wear it.


----------



## mui.richard

asrar.merchant said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I agree this strap looks so much better.
> 
> I might just get the other strap for a different look.
> 
> My one cent..... The bronze doesn't touch the skin here continously. Yes sometimes the crown and case do touch at different points for a second or two in bending the hand or moving. So see if you can wear it.


I tried it out at the local AD here....don't really wanna risk having itchy skin all day as I'm sure it will be hard to take off if I do own it!


----------



## Watchfreek

asrar.merchant said:


> You didn't mentioned flieger is awesome by using these words, but you created the same feeling mate.
> 
> I got a 44 mm as I had to send back my 47mm marine timer earlier as it seemed way to big. I was very sad sending it back. Wish I had kept it.


Yeah, patina grows on da bronze, while da bronze grows on you, lol

You're right, i didn't say it in so many words  i do believe all non-Ocean specific fans (i may be wrong, there seems to be a group of dedicated Ocean fans that would never look at anything else) should own at least one Type A fleiger, especially the most vanilla version of them all, the handwind s/s. I/Some of us believe there is an indescribable beauty in its simple yet robust and classic looks and handwind movement (though the original, i understand, should be a three handed handwind with a central second hand). To me, the sub dial adds an additional point of interest.....

IMO unless you have really tiny wrists (say under 6.5" and very rounded), the 47mm oversized look can grow on you over time but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations to both *asrar* and *Barfett* on your 1st Bronze .. looking Good :-! ..


----------



## wtma

asrar.merchant said:


> Tell you what. You are spot on. This strap is magical it grows on you.
> 
> I am in love with this strap and look.
> 
> ..... and I thought only bronze will grow a patina while on me, turned out the strap has a way of its own.
> 
> I think I like it too more than the original.
> 
> You didn't mentioned flieger is awesome by using these words, but you created the same feeling mate.
> 
> I got a 44 mm as I had to send back my 47mm marine timer earlier as it seemed way to big. I was very sad sending it back. Wish I had kept it.





Watchfreek said:


> Yeah, patina grows on da bronze, while da bronze grows on you, lol
> 
> You're right, i didn't say it in so many words  i do believe all non-Ocean specific fans (i may be wrong, there seems to be a group of dedicated Ocean fans that would never look at anything else) should own at least one Type A fleiger, especially the most vanilla version of them all, the handwind s/s. I/Some of us believe there is an indescribable beauty in its simple yet robust and classic looks and handwind movement (though the original, i understand, should be a three handed handwind with a central second hand). To me, the sub dial adds an additional point of interest.....
> 
> IMO unless you have really tiny wrists (say under 6.5" and very rounded), the 47mm oversized look can grow on you over time but that's just my opinion.


Here's my 47mm Marine Timer on my 6.25" wrist. It does look and wear big of course, but I love big watches.
My trick is to put it on zulu strap, IMO this type of strap helps your wrist to accept larger watch in some ways. A bracelet will help too.
Thanks to Tony who provided me with detailed info and great pictures about this watch, I decided to give it a try.
I don't regret it, and yes this watch grows on me every day. Just love it.









asrar, I hope this post will make you giving this beautiful and unique timepiece another chance ;-)


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> Steinhart is known to change the "standard" strap offered from time to time


i'm Not an expert on Leather but i think that
it is nearly impossible to have an unlimited supply of a certain Strap in the same Color & Texture. simply because No 2 Hides are exactly the same.
even using the same Dye, will result in a subtle difference in Color.

so that's why each Batch of Straps has a different Look from the previous and Next Batch.


----------



## Watchfreek

Yeah but it's a completely different strap (padded vs thick flat, w/ constrast stitch vs matching stitching). I've noticed it on other models too. They seem to change them every so often, and often for the better, at least for my taste.


----------



## Tony A.H

looks Great on you. makes me miss mine right Now. i should pick her up from the Vault soon


----------



## Watchfreek

Oh you're talking about wtma. Yes, looks just fine. Not overly huge at all


----------



## asrar.merchant

Watchfreek said:


> Yeah, patina grows on da bronze, while da bronze grows on you, lol
> 
> You're right, i didn't say it in so many words  i do believe all non-Ocean specific fans (i may be wrong, there seems to be a group of dedicated Ocean fans that would never look at anything else) should own at least one Type A fleiger, especially the most vanilla version of them all, the handwind s/s. I/Some of us believe there is an indescribable beauty in its simple yet robust and classic looks and handwind movement (though the original, i understand, should be a three handed handwind with a central second hand). To me, the sub dial adds an additional point of interest.....
> 
> IMO unless you have really tiny wrists (say under 6.5" and very rounded), the 47mm oversized look can grow on you over time but that's just my opinion.


Agree with you every syllable. A flieger is a must.

Actually many more than one are necessary. 8 see myself buying a couple Ss ones and even a B type for sure.

Yes my wrists are super small at about 6.3 6.4 inches.

But I am again super tempted to go in for a 47mm.

I think I will get a SS A type in 47mm.


----------



## Watchfreek

No, given the size of your wrists i would suggest not to even bother with the 47mm unless you are going for a really over-sized look. The only disadvantage going with 44mm is the crown may be different in certain models.


----------



## asrar.merchant

wtma said:


> Here's my 47mm Marine Timer on my 6.25" wrist. It does look and wear big of course, but I love big watches.
> My trick is to put it on zulu strap, IMO this type of strap helps your wrist to accept larger watch in some ways. A bracelet will help too.
> Thanks to Tony who provided me with detailed info and great pictures about this watch, I decided to give it a try.
> I don't regret it, and yes this watch grows on me every day. Just love it.
> 
> View attachment 2424753
> 
> 
> asrar, I hope this post will make you giving this beautiful and unique timepiece another chance ;-)


Yes I love the look of your watch way too much.

I always thought that it was your bracelets that make the watch look finely sized. But I totally agree that Zulu works wonders and makes it all look cool.

That's some great advice you got there buddy.

I am positive the Marine timer is coming back in. 
You got me hooked buddy. It's such a lovely unique watch, it's totally different.

Nice advice mate. Appreciate it.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Watchfreek said:


> No, given the size of your wrists i would suggest not to even bother with the 47mm unless you are going for a really over-sized look. The only disadvantage going with 44mm is the crown may be different in certain models.


I am divided mate.

After seeing wtma I am definetly going in for the Marine Timer with the Zulu.

Which could actually get me to the 47mm.

One thing is for sure many A type and B type fliegers are coming in definetly. 44mm or 47mm doesn't really matter.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Keeps growing on you.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Bronzed for life


----------



## mui.richard

Watchfreek said:


> Yeah, patina grows on da bronze, while da bronze grows on you, lol
> 
> And in my case, the bronze grows on me...literally!


----------



## Watchfreek

How did you find out anyway? It never even crossed my mind when i got the bronzee but i guess i was lucky. So you can't even handle the HK 10,20 & 50 cent coins?


----------



## Watchfreek

Looks great asrar! Judging by these pics, i wouldn't recommend a 47mm. The 44mm is already pretty big on you.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Watchfreek said:


> Looks great asrar! Judging by these pics, i wouldn't recommend a 47mm. The 44mm is already pretty big on you.


Does it seem so in the pics ?

Honestly speaking it doesn't feel so or appear so to me or my friends at all. There is nil overhang on the lugs. And this bronze looks smaller on the wrist than the 44mm marine Chronometer, all credit to the spacious white dial of the marine Chronometer.

I will consider your advice mate. Luckily for me there is enough 44mm in steinhart to keep me busy ordering for a while.

I am in serious love with the bronze and olive marine officer and the no more available 'Azzuro' dial marine officer chronograph.

Steinhart must have list growing super fast.

Big dilema,
Should I thank steinhart or should I blame steinhart?

I know you all face this same dilema.


----------



## Barfett

asrar.merchant said:


> Does it seem so in the pics ?
> 
> Honestly speaking it doesn't feel so or appear so to me or my friends at all. There is nil overhang on the lugs. And this bronze looks smaller on the wrist than the 44mm marine Chronometer, all credit to the spacious white dial of the marine Chronometer.
> 
> I will consider your advice mate. Luckily for me there is enough 44mm in steinhart to keep me busy ordering for a while.
> 
> I am in serious love with the bronze and olive marine officer and the no more available 'Azzuro' dial marine officer chronograph.
> 
> Steinhart must have list growing super fast.
> 
> Big dilema,
> Should I thank steinhart or should I blame steinhart?
> 
> I know you all face this same dilema.


I think the 47 would be too big. I've got a 6.5" wrist and the 44mm Nav B actually seems to wear larger than my 46mm Hamilton Pilot. It probably feels that way because the Steinhart is thicker and the lugs don't curve down around the wrist as much as the Hamilton. I couldn't imagine a 47, it would be a giant. The 44 is perfect. In my opinion anyway.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Barfett said:


> I think the 47 would be too big. I've got a 6.5" wrist and the 44mm Nav B actually seems to wear larger than my 46mm Hamilton Pilot. It probably feels that way because the Steinhart is thicker and the lugs don't curve down around the wrist as much as the Hamilton. I couldn't imagine a 47, it would be a giant. The 44 is prefect. In my opinion anyway.


Cheers mate for the good advice.

I think I am going to stick to 44mm as far the Nav-B is concerned.

On your wrist the Nav-B looks perfect to me mate. Not at all big.

Looks awesome. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Watchfreek

no, no, don't get me wrong. I meant I wouldn't go any larger. the 44's a "nice" big b-)



asrar.merchant said:


> Does it seem so in the pics ?
> 
> Honestly speaking it doesn't feel so or appear so to me or my friends at all. There is nil overhang on the lugs. And this bronze looks smaller on the wrist than the 44mm marine Chronometer, all credit to the spacious white dial of the marine Chronometer.
> 
> I will consider your advice mate. Luckily for me there is enough 44mm in steinhart to keep me busy ordering for a while.
> 
> I am in serious love with the bronze and olive marine officer and the no more available 'Azzuro' dial marine officer chronograph.
> 
> Steinhart must have list growing super fast.
> 
> Big dilema,
> Should I thank steinhart or should I blame steinhart?
> 
> I know you all face this same dilema.


----------



## Watchfreek

Barfett said:


> I think the 47 would be too big. I've got a 6.5" wrist and the 44mm Nav B actually seems to wear larger than my 46mm Hamilton Pilot. It probably feels that way because the Steinhart is thicker and the lugs don't curve down around the wrist as much as the Hamilton. I couldn't imagine a 47, it would be a giant. The 44 is perfect. In my opinion anyway.


I also have the same Hammy and totally agree, the 46mm Khaki Pilot Auto seems to sit more snugly on the wrist, hence "feels" smaller than say, a 47mm Nab B would. I believe it is attributable to a number of things. The thickness of the case and curvature of the lugs, as you have said and also a much shorter Lug-2-Lug length.












.


----------



## DrVenkman

Just ordered one as a post xmas present to myself. Can't wait. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Barfett

Starting to see some patina developing on my Nav B


----------



## e29ville

I spent one day at the Parisian Watch Academy (Cap Horlogerie) where I attended a course for beginners to learn the fundamentals on automatic movements and practised the removing of the movement from its case and how to completely disassemble it. I decided to start custom making my own "bespoke" using readily available Swiss movements. I have to find a proper dial "B" Uhren Flieger or type A for this bronze 45mm mechanical using the "Lépine" movement (ETA-6497 with seconds dial at 9 o'clock).


----------



## Tony A.H

best of luck building your own Watches. 
must be rewarding. :-!


----------



## DrVenkman

Just joined the club.

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## asrar.merchant

Nav B Uhr Bronze in new strap.....


----------



## btf112989

Hey guys!

I have been lurking on threads about this watch for some time. I have finally decided to pull the trigger on it. I am driving myself crazy trying to decide which size to go with. The largest watch I wear right now is 43mm with a 52mm lug-to-lug width. My wrist comes out to be between 7.25" and 7.5". It is a very flat wrist as well. I could probably go either way with the size, but I want some opinions for actual owners of the watch. Should I stay conservative at 44mm, or make the leap with the 47mm?

I would wear it casually and in the office. I like the idea of a larger watch, but I don't want to be self-conscious about having a very large watch on my wrist.

Thanks!


----------



## asrar.merchant

btf112989 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have been lurking on threads about this watch for some time. I have finally decided to pull the trigger on it. I am driving myself crazy trying to decide which size to go with. The largest watch I wear right now is 43mm with a 52mm lug-to-lug width. My wrist comes out to be between 7.25" and 7.5". It is a very flat wrist as well. I could probably go either way with the size, but I want some opinions for actual owners of the watch. Should I stay conservative at 44mm, or make the leap with the 47mm?
> 
> I would wear it casually and in the office. I like the idea of a larger watch, but I don't want to be self-conscious about having a very large watch on my wrist.
> 
> Thanks!


As per your wrist size and description a 47mm will sit beautifully on your wrist mate.

Look, the simple thing for me to tell you is that choice of size comes from personal choice, atleast in this case.

(In some other vital cases, it come from natural endowment   )

But let me clarify a bit for you from my little knowledge and even smaller mind. I have learnt this mostly from experts here at the forum.

Since you are comfy wearing 43mm there is two ways to think about this:

1) get a 47mm and foray into the larger size. I know the feel of the watch and it's structure from my 44mm and can assure you with your wrist size and shape it won't feel large or out of place at all. Yes it will be a new experience for you but most probably not an unpleasant one. And then keep this in mind, if the 47mm doesn't feel right at all, be prepared to sell it and

2) get the 44mm as that is a territory you are used to anyways.

This watch is a keeper and a must have, so get it for sure. If you want to explore (and most probably be comfortable) go for the 47mm, you will get a new experience and a new feel and will have discovered a new territory for yourself.

If you feel conservative then go for 44mm and you will be safe, but then you risk missing out on adventure and discovery.

So your choice is between adventure & discovery OR safety first.

Do whatever it takes, GET ONE and KEEP IT, mate.

See you here with pictures of the watch soon.

These are all my naive little opinions only, it would do you much good to ask a few other expert and great fellows around here.


----------



## Tony A.H

btf112989 said:


> My wrist comes out to be between 7.25" and 7.5". It is a very flat wrist as well.


i'd say 47mm
you've got what it takes to pull it off..


----------



## asrar.merchant

That's an expert telling you there mate.

Go for the 47mm.

If Tony says you got it, YOU GOT IT


----------



## DrVenkman

I have a 7" wrist and just got a 44. Any thing bigger would have been to large for my tastes. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Tony A.H

asrar.merchant said:


> That's an expert telling you there mate.
> 
> Go for the 47mm.
> 
> If Tony says you got it, YOU GOT IT


lol. i'm Not an expert.
it's just my Opinion and Taste of course.

my Wrist is between 7 to 7. 1/4 inch, and also Flat.. i find the 47mm to be my favorite size.



we're all here to give our Opinion and share the experience. but at the end of the day, YOU should feel comfortable with any size that you think works best for you.

Cheers


----------



## Watchfreek

6.75" wrist here. I'm quite happy to sport a 44mm








as well as a 47mm:








What's important is what you like.

(That's my limited edition Bronzee with an earlier version of the ST.1)


----------



## btf112989

You guys must be in sales! I'm glad we are talking about watches, and I'm not in a car dealership with yall! My wrist is about 63mm across the top. That fact combined with my slightly larger than 7.25" wrist is making me lean strongly toward the 47mm. I think it will look large, but not ridiculous. Pilot watches are meant to be large! It will also wear on me after a couple of days! So the different ways of thinking about it combined with the picture of a wrist very close to mine has pushed me over the edge to order the 47mm. All of my other watches are stainless steel and 40-43mm, so why not mix it up some with a 47mm bronze! I'll be ordering it within a couple of days, and I will post a picture when I receive the watch. Thanks guys!


----------



## Watchfreek

Word of warning. Once you've gone larger size, you may not ever be able to go back again


----------



## Tony A.H

keep in mind that whatever Brand you Buy in a Large Diameter (47mm) will look much Larger than Normal at first , only because it's Foreign to you.
but once you get used to it , you'll start to see the Size shrinking down on your Wrist and becomes part of you.

the only issue i see is that once you're comfortable with that Size?, all your 40 and 43 mms will look Tiny.
some people have No problem going back&forth.. however. this statement sums it up for me:



Watchfreek said:


> Word of warning. Once you've gone larger size, you may not ever be able to go back again


 as a result. i Sold them.


----------



## btf112989

My 43mm watch is a Prometheus Jellyfish, so it's a pretty chunky dive watch. I also have the Prometheus S80, which is about 42mm x 48mm. Hopefully they won't look too small after I get this 47mm., and I can still switch back & forth. 
My fiancé isn't super excited about another watch, but she may be happy if the 47mm results in me selling off some smaller watches! I have a small Hamilton from the early 60's that looks tiny on my wrist now. I'm sure it will get close to zero wrist time after this purchase.

Hopefully Steinhart isn't too backed up with orders this time of year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cal11

Ordered & waiting for mine. Great cs by mr gunter & cant wait for my 44mm to arrive


----------



## DMazzle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btf112989

I ordered mine as well last Wednesday (1/28), Got order confirmation last Friday (1/30), Got shipping confirmation yesterday (1/5), and its scheduled for delivery on Monday (1/9)! Faster than I expected from what I have read online!

Pictures of the 47mm will be coming shortly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btf112989

I just picked it up from the FedEx office tonight! I love it!

A little big at first glance, but it's growing on me fast! I'm glad yall convinced me to go with the 47mm!

47mm on a just under 7.5" wrist is big but definitely able to be pulled off without a problem!










Now my only problem is bringing myself to pull the cellophane off of the sapphire crystal! It's like ripping a bandaid off!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

Very nice!!


----------



## Loco

Nice watch.

Looks like a good size for you.


----------



## cal11

btf112989 said:


> I just picked it up from the FedEx office tonight! I love it!
> 
> A little big at first glance, but it's growing on me fast! I'm glad yall convinced me to go with the 47mm!
> 
> 47mm on a just under 7.5" wrist is big but definitely able to be pulled off without a problem!
> 
> Now my only problem is bringing myself to pull the cellophane off of the sapphire crystal! It's like ripping a bandaid off!


Suits your wrist size. Mine will be arriving tmr according to fedex.Mine is 44mm due to my small wrist at 6.7inch


----------



## cal11

My 44 bronzee has arrived today


----------



## cal11

Polished Bronzee


----------



## Demarchi

Thanks to everyone that posted their wrist sizes and pictures of their 44/47 Nav-Bs Bronze. :-!

It gave me the confidence to push my limits a little bit and go for the 47mm version.

I guess my 7.25 flat wrist will manage to avoid the "Look, I took daddy's watch" effect. ;-)


----------



## T Verdier

**edit** found my answer 

So the strap that is shown on the website looks a lot different from most of yours, what's the deal with that?


----------



## T Verdier

So I contacted steinhart and asked how I could get the strap that's pictured in the product shots on the site. This was an email response.

"the band on the picture in our shop is available in size S + L only, at the moment. If you need size M, it will be band265.



If you don?t like either one of these bands, pls have a look at our bands in the shop under Accessoires, bracelet 22mm, and inform us, which band number in which size you would like to have."

After I called them at 2AM my time and talked with one of their very helpful employees we decided that my 7 1/8 inch (18cm) wrist would be fine in a small, so hopefully they send it out sometime this week. Also I'm hoping the customs fees that FedEx charges me are reasonable.


----------



## Matt Gnarly

T Verdier said:


> So I contacted steinhart and asked how I could get the strap that's pictured in the product shots on the site. This was an email response.
> 
> "the band on the picture in our shop is available in size S + L only, at the moment. If you need size M, it will be band265.
> 
> If you don?t like either one of these bands, pls have a look at our bands in the shop under Accessoires, bracelet 22mm, and inform us, which band number in which size you would like to have."
> 
> After I called them at 2AM my time and talked with one of their very helpful employees we decided that my 7 1/8 inch (18cm) wrist would be fine in a small, so hopefully they send it out sometime this week. Also I'm hoping the customs fees that FedEx charges me are reasonable.


Did you have to pay full price for the replacement strap? I just got my Steinhart in today and I can't say I love the strap, but I really like the watch.


----------



## asrar.merchant

The strap will grow on your immensely Matt. This is exactly what happened to me.

I really love the strap now. It's a got a huge and beautiful character.


----------



## Matt Gnarly

asrar.merchant said:


> The strap will grow on your immensely Matt. This is exactly what happened to me.
> 
> I really love the strap now. It's a got a huge and beautiful character.


I'm sure you're right. I've decided to start wearing the watch with the current strap and I think it will be a nice fit once it softens up a bit, it's still a bit stiff currently. I imagine I'll pick up a dressier band for it at some point to wear with a suit, but for now I think you're right.


----------



## itranslator

itranslator said:


> My first Steinhart reporting in.


Managed to upsize from 44mm to 47mm in a trade today. Win win deal.









Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## dezouk

Great looker especially under the sun! Loving this!


----------



## T Verdier

Matt Gnarly said:


> Did you have to pay full price for the replacement strap? I just got my Steinhart in today and I can't say I love the strap, but I really like the watch.


no it was free of charge you just have to let them know.

full album cell phone shots edited with lightroom
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157651389690189/















this is what a small looks like on a 7 1/8" wrist


----------



## T Verdier

i noticed my 12 oclock triangle is kinda funky  should i say forget about it? i havent noticed any other ones with this sloppy of lume.


----------



## Shawnny

I depends on how you feel about it. Does it bug you? Or, does it make it unique for you?


----------



## asrar.merchant

T Verdier said:


> no it was free of charge you just have to let them know.


Now, buddy how did you get hold of that strap.

Does this strap have a code and I can order this from Steinhart?

Please please please share the secret.

Thanks buddy.


----------



## T Verdier

Shawnny said:


> I depends on how you feel about it. Does it bug you? Or, does it make it unique for you?


 to be honest I think it would be good for me to just let it be , I'm to anal about my things being perfect all the time.I need to not get so upset when imperfection or natural ware occurs.


asrar.merchant said:


> T Verdier said:
> 
> 
> 
> no it was free of charge you just have to let them know.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, buddy how did you get hold of that strap.
> 
> Does this strap have a code and I can order this from Steinhart?
> 
> Please please please share the secret.
> 
> Thanks buddy.
Click to expand...

she didn't give me a code for the strap you just have to email them and say you want the one in the sites photos, it only comes in small and large. I'd give them a call on the phone just stay up real late one night its worth it to actually speak with them lol.they open at 9am I think that like 2am west coast.


----------



## Barfett

My Nav B Bronze on canvas Gunny ordered straight from the Steinhart website. I don't think I'll be doing a strap change on this one anytime soon. This is one deadly combo.


----------



## delco714

^^^^ superb!!!


----------



## Tony A.H

looks great.
will even look Nicer after it picks up some Patina.. i also think the OEM leather that comes with it is Beautiful too.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## T Verdier

Was wearing my steinhart when I proposed recently on the tower of terror lol.


----------



## thallium

Will Steinhart do any customizations? I really want this watch but I want blued hands instead of bronze. Is it possible to get them to do that? 

How do people like the bronze hands? I guess what bothers me is that I like the classic blued look and in addition the bronze ones won't patina like the case, crown and buckle.


----------



## Riker

Generally no, but on occasion they have. It wouldn't hurt to ask just to confirm: [email protected]. The hands used on all Bronze Nav's (all bronze Steinharts) are gold, brushed on Nav's so you are correct in that they do not patina like the case, buckle etc.



thallium said:


> Will Steinhart do any customizations? I really want this watch but I want blued hands instead of bronze. Is it possible to get them to do that?
> 
> How do people like the bronze hands? I guess what bothers me is that I like the classic blued look and in addition the bronze ones won't patina like the case, crown and buckle.


----------



## thallium

Thanks. I'll try contacting them and see what they say.

Update 6/24/15 I emailed them and got the response that they only sell what is sitting in stock and that they won't do any customizations.


----------



## T Verdier

Yeah I hear you on the blue hands although the gold hands shimmer very beautiful and match the case for the time being. My next steinhart is gonna be the 47mm chrono with blue hands my first and other pilot is a Ticino with nice blue hands


----------



## delco714

T Verdier said:


> Was wearing my steinhart when I proposed recently on the tower of terror lol.


Dude you are a seriously dapper gentleman. Kind of the opposite of the locale, considering. Still, awesome watch/outfit combo...And congrats!!!


----------



## RobertK

Hey guys,
My first post here. I've been eyeing this watch for a little bit. I've never had a nice watch before, so there's a lot to learn. 

Has anyone put a black rubber strap on this/how does it look if so?

I am thinking that, if I go this route, it might make a better daily watch, especially in the summers here. 

It rains a lot, so I'm not positive about the no waterproofing, but in usually inside and it just wouldn't be a watch it being out in the woods.


----------



## T Verdier

delco714 said:


> Dude you are a seriously dapper gentleman. Kind of the opposite of the locale, considering. Still, awesome watch/outfit combo...And congrats!!!


thanks!



RobertK said:


> Hey guys,
> My first post here. I've been eyeing this watch for a little bit. I've never had a nice watch before, so there's a lot to learn.
> 
> Has anyone put a black rubber strap on this/how does it look if so?
> 
> I am thinking that, if I go this route, it might make a better daily watch, especially in the summers here.
> 
> It rains a lot, so I'm not positive about the no waterproofing, but in usually inside and it just wouldn't be a watch it being out in the woods.


dont know if this would be a good daily watch if you want to not worry about rain, etc. i baby this watch i wipe it clean with a microfiber before putting it away in my watch box, i guess it all depends on how much $450 is to you, to some people its a cheap watch, for me I work very hard to afford such a unnecessary item lol.


----------



## RobertK

Good thought. It is a good chunk of change. I wouldn't mind wearing a watch daily that costs that much, but I do suppose there are some more practical ones. They acute look nice, though!


----------



## delco714

Finally bought one! Waiting for shipping info. I asked for brown bronze vintage strap instead! Don't really care for the stock one.. May get a green of some fashion when it starts developing patina!

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Strap-Bronze-Brown-Vintage,671.html


----------



## delco714

Sorry for the meh quality, but just got my 47! Loving it, it's gorgeous!


----------



## delco714

Lum shot!!


----------



## lukits01

been playing with forced patina on my Nav B-uhr Bronze 47mm.


----------



## delco714

5 days in and I'm starting to get patina!-


----------



## delco714

lukits01 said:


> View attachment 4719626
> View attachment 4719706
> 
> 
> been playing with forced patina on my Nav B-uhr Bronze 47mm.


Dude that's a lot of green..what'd you do? I like the non green sections, but that looks like it came out of a shipwreck!!! Crazy beans!


----------



## lukits01

delco714 said:


> Dude that's a lot of green..what'd you do? I like the non green sections, but that looks like it came out of a shipwreck!!! Crazy beans!


Vinegar fuming, works a treat! Only takes a couple of hours. You can remove the green surface by lightly polishing after it dries and you end up with a stained bronze look. Or another one I tried was hard boiled egg in a container method, which gets you a brownish bronze look. Here's some links for reference:

The Time Bum: Patina Science!
worn&wound | Forced Patina on Bronze Watches: A How To - worn&wound


----------



## Tony A.H

you're not too far form me. it's been quite muggy in Boston in the past few days, i guess it's the same in Maine. so this is the time to get it dirty .


----------



## delco714

So...I dropped the watch today..I was tying it into my scrub pant draw strings before stepping into the OR and it slipped from waist high, hit the ground.. I was in shock..I pick it up and notice the minute hand had gotten knocked off the dial..the rest of the watch unblemished LUCKILY...And still ticking.. So I emailed Steinhart immediately..Will have to send it back to have them repair it..I'm really upset..haven't even had it a week. Waiting to hear back from them. Damnit


----------



## delco714

Update. Steinhart emailed me immediately...middle of the night here in Maine. I shipped via fedex back to them for repair...miss it already


----------



## lukits01

Settled on a light shade of green after about an hour of vinegar fuming.


----------



## delco714

Dude that's a lot of green!


----------



## T Verdier

Had mine since March the only patina is on the buckle. I'm assuming I wipe mine with a microfiber lens towelette to much lol.


----------



## delco714

T Verdier said:


> Had mine since March the only patina is on the buckle. I'm assuming I wipe mine with a microfiber lens towelette to much lol.


Probably


----------



## DMCBanshee

My 47mm on 5 rings zulu...


----------



## shahtirthak

One year old now...with patina removed yesterday.
























(with Singapore's Marina Bay sands in the reflection).


----------



## delco714

Aww you hit the reset button on the watches patina!!! Why? Too green?


----------



## shahtirthak

Not too green, infact it did not reach the green stage. Just wanted to see how much effort it required to remove the light patina. It was easy....baking soda+lemon juice rubbed on the case & buckle, left it for a couple of hours and then brushed off with a fine soft toothbrush and some cotton and voila!


----------



## delco714

The only thing I don't like about bronze is its soft quality. Getting some scuffs on the case already around 6 o'clock


----------



## kayuecheng

Hello, mine says Hi
I just received it this Monday and I am in love with it. I am disappointed with the stock strap though, I like the strap they shown in their website instead of the vintage brown one they sent me.
I even wrote to them to see if I can somehow exchange the strap, but they say they don't make that strap anymore...
Luckily, I bought a 2nd strap, so I changed it to the black pilot strap with deployment clasps and I'm loving it


----------



## arogle1stus

Beeeautiful Steiny watch!!!!
In all my years of owning and collecting watches it never occured to me to
own a Bronze. 
Kinda/sorta like never owning a Tank, a Tourbeon, or a Tonneau watch.
Gotta due a late course correction and buy a Bronzeee


Lou Snutt


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations.
yeah. those Straps come and go. and once they go. they're gone forever.

even if they use the same Dye to color the Hide. you'll still find subtle differences form batch to batch. what i'm trying to say is: when you find something you like? *Grab it* cause you may never see it again.

enjoy your New Treat.


----------



## modsupremo

Tony A.H said:


> a New Photographer in da house.
> Great Shots :-! . keep'em comin'


Thanks Tony A. H.!


----------



## modsupremo

View attachment A72W7066 + Intensify Spicy FINGER RETOUCHED + VIVESA LEVELS copy.jpg


Nav. B-Chrono KIGA №2


----------



## modsupremo

The Nav. B-Uhr 44 Handwinding Bronze Revisited
Another brilliant timepiece deserving much appreciation and praise!


----------



## delco714

modsupremo said:


> The Nav. B-Uhr 44 Handwinding Bronze Revisited
> Another brilliant timepiece deserving much appreciation and praise!
> 
> View attachment 6076994
> View attachment 6077002
> View attachment 6077010
> View attachment 6077018
> View attachment 6077026


Insannneeeeee. Amaze balls!


----------



## Portland

This seems to work really well. The post-treatment pics look like you've got yourself a brand new watch!



shahtirthak said:


> Not too green, infact it did not reach the green stage. Just wanted to see how much effort it required to remove the light patina. It was easy....baking soda+lemon juice rubbed on the case & buckle, left it for a couple of hours and then brushed off with a fine soft toothbrush and some cotton and voila!


----------



## shahtirthak

Portland said:


> This seems to work really well. The post-treatment pics look like you've got yourself a brand new watch!


Yes, it worked well indeed....the whole process can be repeated until you get the desired shine.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## martinz

is steinhart using CuSn8 for their bronze?


----------



## JSI11

Here is mine. About a year I think old.


----------



## delco714

Awesome strap dude


----------



## kayuecheng

beautiful


----------



## kayuecheng

I just bought a Wotancraft green leather strap, loved it


----------



## modsupremo

Patina on bronze and leather!


----------



## Tony A.H

Beautiful Duo :-!
Nothing beats the Natural Patina.. Nice Belt too b-).


----------



## Watchfreek

Besides his awesome photos, I really love Adolf's choice of straps😊


----------



## delco714

I'm jelly of your patina. Secrets? even the new watch has it!


----------



## fetasigma

Here is mine, custom strap and all. Do love seeing everyone else's patina

Ps giant 3D printed Rolex desk clock behind it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modsupremo

kayuecheng said:


> I just bought a Wotancraft green leather strap, loved it
> 
> I love the way this 26mm? strap is notched to fit the 22mm lug of the Bronze handwinding!


----------



## modsupremo

@Watchfreek
Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## delco714

How did you get the patina like that? Especially on the new chrono?!


----------



## reefkeep

JSI11 said:


> Here is mine. About a year I think old.
> View attachment 6579266


That strap rocks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## modsupremo

Tony A.H said:


> Beautiful Duo :-!
> Nothing beats the Natural Patina.. Nice Belt too b-).


Thanks Tony!


----------



## DrHert

I'm leaning towards a Bronze Nav B-Uhr. Anyone see any downside to it vs the SS?


----------



## roadie

DrHert said:


> I'm leaning towards a Bronze Nav B-Uhr. Anyone see any downside to it vs the SS?


I'm getting close to pulling the trigger on a bronze Nav-b 44mm myself. I already own a SS version that I'm very happy with. I've recently sold off a couple of Maranez brass watches that I was using as my entry into patina experimentation. At Steinharts price for this model, it really is a no-brainer. I can't really see any downside to the purchase, they're very popular and are snapped up quickly if you decide to sell it down the road.
My one minor gripe with the SS model is that the blued hands don't have enough contrast against the black face and sometimes the hands look small. But that could just be me and my aging eyes.


----------



## delco714

You can't see it here..but it's finally getting some natural patina on it


----------



## Riker

DrHert, welcome.

If you want a watch that doesn't require any extra curricular activity such as polishing or even doing things to speed patina then go for the stainless. Otherwise if considering the bronze go for it.



DrHert said:


> I'm leaning towards a Bronze Nav B-Uhr. Anyone see any downside to it vs the SS?


----------



## Daimonos

Just be careful that your patients don't turn green 



delco714 said:


> You can't see it here..but it's finally getting some natural patina on it


----------



## delco714

Daimonos said:


> Just be careful that your patients don't turn green


Hehehe.. I can turn their urine green really quick


----------



## fetasigma

Just a spoonful of pyridium, makes it easier to pee, in the most delightful way. huh? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714

fetasigma said:


> Just a spoonful of pyridium, makes it easier to pee, in the most delightful way. huh? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That will turn it orange! Methylene blue will mix with yellow..turn it a mellow green


----------



## fetasigma

I forgot about that lol, I just prescribe it. Forget the colors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacemanvt

beautiful watch!


----------



## delco714

fetasigma said:


> I forgot about that lol, I just prescribe it. Forget the colors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's ok. I'm the backbone of the stream team.. Certain things I'm required to know


----------



## fetasigma

Yeah I am the family doc that tries to keep them happy until they get into see you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714

fetasigma said:


> Yeah I am the family doc that tries to keep them happy until they get into see you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing but utmost respect! Tough gig. I get a whiff of it, my wife being a very busy primary care PA.


----------



## speedster25

anyone with a 44mm Bronze B nav wants to trade for a 47mm? 
The 47m is jut a bit too big form small wrist!

I live in Europe


----------



## Mechanor

So after stumbling across this thread and knowing how amazingly in love I am with my own Steinhart Nav B-Chrono II, I know want...no NEED to have this Nav B 47 Bronze. These photos in this thread ... stunning. I'm overly impressed with the build and quality of my Nav B so I can really imagine how great this watch is. 

This site should also have a sub thread that posts rooms available for folks whose partners kick them out for excessive (no such thing to me) watch buying.


----------



## sprite1275

Just bought a second hand 44 model yesterday. Hopefully will be here today. Very excited.


----------



## Demarchi




----------



## Demarchi

100% Natural patina after 3-4 months from new.


----------



## Watchfreek

Demarchi said:


> 100% Natural patina after 3-4 months from new.


Really? Under what conditions? Extreme humidity? Heat? I'm really curious. It looks pretty good btw


----------



## Demarchi

Watchfreek said:


> Really? Under what conditions? Extreme humidity? Heat? I'm really curious. It looks pretty good btw


I live in Abu Dhabi, UAE, so it is quite dry most of the time.
I use it once or twice a week and it ends up spending most of its time in a dark watch box in an air conditioned room, unfortunately.
When it comes out, it does draw some attention and I thoroughly enjoy telling others about Steinhart and their great watches.
I wish I could use more than one wristwatch at a time thou...


----------



## Watchfreek

Oh i always thought humid weather helps patina. I guess not. That's dark!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Demarchi said:


> I live in Abu Dhabi, UAE, so it is quite dry most of the time.
> I use it once or twice a week and it ends up spending most of its time in a dark watch box in an air conditioned room, unfortunately.
> When it comes out, it does draw some attention and I thoroughly enjoy telling others about Steinhart and their great watches.
> I wish I could use more than one wristwatch at a time thou...


Not fair man. I live in Bahrain. Almost next door and my bronze didn't patina like that.

Would love to invite you over to BAHRAIN to our showroom and we could also have a look at each other's Steinhart collections. Let me know if you plan to come over.

Amazing patina that.

www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Tony A.H

i'm amazed how dark it got in such a short time. looks like PVD coated !.
got me thinking. maybe it should send you a couple of my Bronze's to wear for a few Months :think: .

looks Great. thanks for sharing.


----------



## southpaw2280

Kinda wish I had ordered the 47mm


----------



## OneRandomGeek

southpaw2280 said:


> Kinda wish I had ordered the 47mm
> 
> View attachment 9058490


That's funny. I kinda wish I'd ordered the 44.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714

Felt I should share..they belong









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

delco714 said:


> Felt I should share..they belong


great picture. puts a smile on my face.
2 Flying Machines.. sure they do belong to each other.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Eodtech

Hi Everyone -

I just bought a 47mm bronze off The Bay (Because of this thread BTW..!!) and it says on the *BRONZE* case back, "Limited Edition".

The only information I can find about this LE is that there were 20 made with a special version of the stock Unitas movement in this size. (20 additional in 44mm) I found a pic of that watch and the case back, the movement and the lettering around the case back is very different that what I just bought. I don't think they are the same watch as the movement looks very different than the "upgraded" movement through the sapphire case back. The other thing that is odd it the actual case back is bronze where it seems from the pics and descriptions on this thread yours are all SS. It is also coming in the original black lacquered box, which is also a little different. So I am a bit confused.

Maybe it was the first run or batch of this model from very early on? I know they stopped using the black lacquered boxes around 2009 or so. I have an email into the seller and hopefully he can shed a little light on this kind of weird situation.

Can anyone offer an opinion on this for me or direct me to a link where i can research it myself? I can't seem to find anything more...

Thanks in advance. Bob.


----------



## Watchfreek

It would help if you had some photos. I have a limited one (30 in each size I think) with the upgraded Unitas with 3/4 bridge, called the ST.1 Soigne (as opposed to the current ST.1 Premium) but it too has a s/s caseback like the others.


----------



## Eodtech

Just sent you a PM Dave.


----------



## Eodtech

My first attempt at uploading pic's. Hope it works...


----------



## Watchfreek

Well done. You're a quick leaner.

Yeah, the black piano box, old logo and bronze caseback all points towards a pre-2010 specimen. There's no visible upgrade to the movement though, not even a more rigid 3/4 bridge.

Rare find nonetheless. Congrats!


----------



## Watchfreek

Hang on! It says stainless steel on the caseback. Are you sure it's not a gold plated model? There doesn't seem to be any patina on it.


----------



## Eodtech

Hi Dave and thanks for the instructions. Now I can bore you all with my Steinhart collection 

Your right about the SS on the case back and a very noticeable lack of patina..!! I didn't notice that before. The seller had it listed as bronze, but it does say SS. Where can I get some info on it do you think? Email Steinhart..???


----------



## Watchfreek

Yes, i just found your listing. Its a Grand Marquis LE and is gold plated. I found an article on that watch before. Despite not being a bronze, it is still a rare one (i think it came with a pen though) and I believe you paid a great price too,b right? Let me see if i can find the article for you.


----------



## Watchfreek

Here you go, 88pcs LE, and yes they came with a fountain pen. Circs 2006, based on the date of the post. Unfortunately, thanks to photobucket's recent cleanout, all the wonderful pics I saw before are gone.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/steinhart-grand-marquis-%D8%3D47mm-pilot-homage-31666.html


----------



## Eodtech

Thank you Dave. Looks like a great article....


----------



## situ

Question for you guys. How do you keep your watches from oxidizing and turning green? If it did turn green, how do you clean it, if at all?


----------



## shahtirthak

On Jungle Green Bronze Shiznit ToxicNATO...a perfectly matched green strap for this watch #toxicnato









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak

situ said:


> Question for you guys. How do you keep your watches from oxidizing and turning green? If it did turn green, how do you clean it, if at all?


Check out posts 276, 278 and 288 on this thread.....that's why I did to remove the patina.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider

I just ordered a 44mm today as I've been looking for a great vintage style watch that was not a diver. I have a brass diver and love how it looks with the patina that it has developed over the last three years. Looking forward to how the Bronze ages! Oh and yes I will post pictures when it arrives


----------



## lorsban

Nice pics guys!

Getting mine next week.

Used to have a Halios Tropik B, which I let go. I miss having a bronze and originally planned another diver style bronze but then saw this selling lower new than those other used chinese bronze divers so I figured it was a no-brainer.

Only thing is this isn't waterproof but I guess that's fine for a pilot watch. 

Looking forward to seeing how this looks with a polished bezel and patina'd case. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

Finally have another bronze in the collection...

Sunburst dial, solid casework, semi-domed sapphire, display back, unitas movement, Swiss made. Just excellent value.

And the strap is nice and soft too. Was expecting it to be waay stiff.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## phisch

lorsban said:


> Nice pics guys!
> Only thing is this isn't waterproof but I guess that's fine for a pilot watch.


If you need 200m water resistance as a pilot, you have other issues to worry about.

My wife got me this a few weeks ago for our 8th (bronze) anniversary. Well done. Can't wait to see how it changes.


----------



## lorsban

phisch said:


> If you need 200m water resistance as a pilot, you have other issues to worry about.
> 
> My wife got me this a few weeks ago for our 8th (bronze) anniversary. Well done. Can't wait to see how it changes.
> 
> View attachment 13581419


Haha good point there. And I take off my watch before swimming anyways.

Nice gift! Happy Anniversary!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

